# stock cruze suspension...how stiff/comfortable is it?



## Inline4_driver (Jul 23, 2010)

I haven't been able to test drive one myself. But a close friend of mine did. According to him it does have a bit of a sporty feel to it. It is a little stiff but definitely not as stiff as what you'd find on sports cars. It is still pretty comfy but also pretty responsive for a sedan.


----------



## bpipe95 (Nov 1, 2010)

it does not feel like a sports car. It does have a firm feel to the suspension due to the nature of the solid rear axle.


----------



## Sour Kruat's 951 (Nov 9, 2010)

It is firm but nothing like my Porsche turbo by any means. But I guess you could say it has a sports car feel if you are comparing it to the competition, none of which do.


----------



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

Very good for stock, but there is always room for improvement!


----------



## 1robertmkelly (Nov 10, 2010)

*LTZ has a sportier ride than LS or LT*

The base suspension is comfortable, but more firm than the Cobalt (that is good). The LTZ has a much sportier ride and is fun to drive on the winding back roads.


----------



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

I test drove an LT and I must say it handled quite good, but it remained comfortable. Much better on turns than the Cobalt, yet I still wouldn't push too hard. I'd say a little firmer than the Cobalt.


----------



## cruze-control (Jul 23, 2010)

a lot of people say this is what the cobalt shouldve been. so its good to hear that its better in the cobalt. personally i think its better than the cobalt in every single category.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

cruze-control said:


> a lot of people say this is what the cobalt shouldve been. so its good to hear that its better in the cobalt. personally i think its better than the cobalt in every single category.


 i die a little inside whenever anyone compares a cruze to a cobalt


----------



## Cruzer (Oct 18, 2010)

Suspension is good. Nothing overly impressive, but not something you will really notice. At least thats what I found from the test drive.


----------



## 203-CRUZER (Dec 27, 2015)

The Cruze handles really well! I drive my girl's Kia Forte from time to time. There's a HUGE difference, in how the Cruze performs over the Kia. Just a comparison to what I have to compare. I love driving my Cruze...and pushing it to its limit!!


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

To give an idea. I beat my buddy straight out in an autocross where his car is nearly illegal on the road and mine had nothing but a tune. That was a high speed track with less technical sections than most, but it did well. Is it a sports car? No... But it isn't a grand maquis either... It's comfortable and composed over bumps, but can be tossed around to some extent I wouldn't try with a cobalt or my girls cavalier...


----------

